# Excellent book for all of us



## redtailgal (Nov 21, 2011)

The Encyclopedia  for Country Living
by Carla Emery

Carla Emery (now deceased) wrote several books that are WELL worth the money you would spend on them.  I HIGHLY recommend the one above, it makes a wonderful Christmas present.  (um, I need a new copy......my old one is very worn. pm me if you want my address    lol   )

here is the Amazon link
http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-...15535/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1/184-9739738-0868024

It has recipes, how to's (slaughter methods, tanning hides, perserving all kinds of food, if its farm related, its in this book).  I didnt agree with everything she said, but she has been tremendously helpful to me for the past 25 years of farming.

I'll be ordering myself a copy to replace my worn one (this will be my third copy)

Seriously, get the book, it's wonderful.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

I have one of her books.  I LOVE it.  It is the how to of how to.  It is a hand typed mimeographed book with hand drawn pictures bound together with string.  I have kept that book for EVER.   Thanks for the link.  Got to have that book.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 21, 2011)

With it being bound in string, I am afraid that you have a bootleg, illegal edition.  She worked very hard, and sacrificed alot to get her first book out.  It really was terrible how many people took advantage of her and made bootleg copies of that book.

What color is the paper it is printed on?

Carla made a stencil, for the sake of uniformity. Her first book was self published, but only in a manner of speaking.  She "hired" people to come in a run the mimeo machine, and others to use the stencils to draw in pics that the mimeo machine could not print well.  7 hours "publishing" work bought you one book.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is a few more of her books

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/ama...70615535)+Carla+Emery+Books&store=allproducts

making my Christmas list now


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link.  I have been sort of slack.  I have all of her books, but many of them are getting a little worn (um, downright dog eared).
Gonna replace them for Christmas, i think!


Which one is your favorite?


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 21, 2011)

I dont have any of hers yet but I hope I will have all of them for Christmas 

I have a lot of natural herb books and aromatherapy. I make my own salves and lip balms and such love herbs and essential oils, extending everything to incorporate healthy meat and veggies this year too and goat milk.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> With it being bound in string, I am afraid that you have a bootleg, illegal edition.  She worked very hard, and sacrificed alot to get her first book out.  It really was terrible how many people took advantage of her and made bootleg copies of that book.
> 
> What color is the paper it is printed on?
> 
> Carla made a stencil, for the sake of uniformity. Her first book was self published, but only in a manner of speaking.  She "hired" people to come in a run the mimeo machine, and others to use the stencils to draw in pics that the mimeo machine could not print well.  7 hours "publishing" work bought you one book.


Nope,  I bought it directly from her.   She signed it.  It was the best book ever.   It's bound like a library book.  With real string.  And real library glue.  I stood in a short line to get it.  It has multicolored sections.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok good.

Lol, your lucky.  She made lots of people work for their copy!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

I have hung on to that book for YEARs, sort of like a bible.  It has great stuff in it.  Dog eared is an understatement.


----------

